# Money Monster Debuting on Digital August 16 and on Blu-ray & DVD September 6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Surprisingly funny. Julia Roberts and Clooney shine yet meet their match with Jack O'Connell."-- Ricky Camilleri, AOL’s “What to Watch”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

